# Gojira Track 'L'Enfant Sauvage' Streaming at Pitchfork!



## Prydogga (Apr 27, 2012)

Link below! Cannot wait for the album! 

Gojira: &#34;L&#39;Enfant Sauvage&#34; | Tracks | Pitchfork


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 27, 2012)

A lot different than I thought it was going to be.

Good though.


----------



## DLG (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Rayaus (Apr 27, 2012)

Great song, can't wait to hear the whole album and most of all, see them live at the end of the Summer!


----------



## Necris (Apr 27, 2012)

The overall feel of some of the riffs combined with the vocals reminds me of Disillusion and that isn't a bad thing. Still not something I'd go out and buy but better than I was expecting.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Apr 27, 2012)

pretty cool song. Highly Anticipating this album.


----------



## sakeido (Apr 27, 2012)

anybody got a mirror for this yet? every other song in this pitchfork thing works except this one!!

edit: YouTube mirror in case Pitchfork doesn't work. link dead already 

SICK SICK SICK song
incredible mix. this is what metal is supposed to sound like


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Apr 27, 2012)

This grooves.so.fucking.hard.


----------



## datalore (Apr 27, 2012)

Incredible song! Truly inspiring.


----------



## piggins411 (Apr 27, 2012)

Okay so I just got into this band not too long ago. I have Terra Icognita and I thought that was pretty good. How would you guys rank their albums? I typically try to get a band's best album last, so I want to know where to go next. 

Also, badass track


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 27, 2012)

This album is going to be amazing.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 27, 2012)

Any working youtube clips, or any other ios-friendly players? Soundcloud or something?


----------



## sakeido (Apr 27, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> Any working youtube clips, or any other ios-friendly players? Soundcloud or something?


wow they wasted no time killin that YouTube link. sorry  



piggins411 said:


> Okay so I just got into this band not too long ago. I have Terra Icognita and I thought that was pretty good. How would you guys rank their albums? I typically try to get a band's best album last, so I want to know where to go next.
> 
> Also, badass track


imo
1. From Mars to Sirius
2. The Way of All Flesh
3. The Link
4. Terra Incognita
but really you could just pair em up. From Mars/Way of All Flesh pretty much equally good, same for Link/Terra


----------



## isispelican (Apr 27, 2012)

this is some of the heaviest shit ever written!


----------



## Mexi (Apr 27, 2012)

great track! really pumped for the new album now


----------



## NSXTypeZero (Apr 27, 2012)

damn, great song


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Apr 27, 2012)

sakeido said:


> wow they wasted no time killin that YouTube link. sorry
> 
> 
> imo
> ...



I agree with the ranking, particularly FMTS being first. It's pretty early, but if there's similar quality riffs/songs on this album, combined with the amazing production, I think this might be their best yet.


----------



## mphsc (Apr 27, 2012)

sakeido said:


> wow they wasted no time killin that YouTube link. sorry
> 
> 
> imo
> ...




First time I saw them they opened for LOG on the Sacrament tour. Needless to say, every act to follow was


----------



## sakeido (Apr 27, 2012)

mphsc said:


> First time I saw them they opened for LOG on the Sacrament tour. Needless to say, every act to follow was



yup me too. I had written them off as just another death metal band, walked in late. just caught the intro to Heaviest Matter of the Universe.. after that pinch harmonic in the intro, that was that hahah 

their last tour was even better. them headlining with Car Bomb opening.. saw them at a small club here in Calgary. as good as Gojira is recorded, live they are even better.



Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I agree with the ranking, particularly FMTS being first. It's pretty early, but if there's similar quality riffs/songs on this album, combined with the amazing production, I think this might be their best yet.


I'm really excited for the album.. I was before already, but after this song I am even more psyched. Gojira is so good at evoking moods and feelings with their songs.. they are heavy sounding but don't always just go for heavy feelings. They are extremely talented musicians but they never let it upstage their compositions. They have this otherworldly feeling to their stuff.. but man! there is still so much to come. So many clips from the studio vids that have no context yet... I really want to hear the song with Mario drumming on the steel door


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Apr 27, 2012)

This is pretty awesome. Definitely sounds like Gojira should sound. Can wait to pick this one up!


----------



## TheFerryMan (Apr 27, 2012)

welp. My balls dropped again.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Apr 27, 2012)

Money. I'm super excited for this album and the DVD.


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Apr 27, 2012)

SO GOOD!
I am really digging the dynamics and the slow opening of the palmmutes in the "melodic" part


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 27, 2012)

sounds killer! Infant sausages? lol


----------



## TheBigGroove (Apr 27, 2012)

such an amazing vocalist...mario's drumming always gives me boners too


----------



## Repner (Apr 27, 2012)

sakeido said:


> wow they wasted no time killin that YouTube link. sorry
> 
> 
> imo
> ...


I agree with this ranking.


----------



## Sikthness (Apr 27, 2012)

Repner said:


> I agree with this ranking.



This. all their stuff is awesome, but From Mars to Sirius is on a whole other level. The Way of All Flesh is great as well, but not quite as magical as FMTS.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 27, 2012)

Well this is going to fucking awesome, really digging this track. Reminds me for of FMtS than the newer album which is a good thing.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 27, 2012)

Fucking awesome


----------



## Opeth666 (Apr 28, 2012)

AH MAH GAH! O.O


----------



## sakeido (Apr 28, 2012)

I can't stop listening to it....!


----------



## MFB (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm not even really a Gojira fan (don't own any of their albums) but I did really dig this, and maybe this'll be the first I pick up.

Disclaimer : I have listened to FMtS and it's cool but I don't remember much of it, maybe TWoAF would grab me. Who knows!


----------



## sahaal (Apr 28, 2012)

great track, the only thing I don't like is how I came up with a riff nearly identical to the heavy, chugging riff that opens the song today while at work, taking inspiration from a truck that came into the shop that's timing was very off and knocked incredibly hard every few times it fired


----------



## DLG (Apr 28, 2012)

song is on repeat.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 28, 2012)

Am I the only person who finds Gojira really, really boring? They have a few tracks I absolutely love but I find the majority of their catalogue extremely lacklustre and extremely repetitive.


----------



## DLG (Apr 28, 2012)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Am I the only person who finds Gojira really, really boring? They have a few tracks I absolutely love but I find the majority of their catalogue extremely lacklustre and extremely repetitive.



that's the whole point of their music, and that's why they are better than 99.9 percent of modern death metal. because they write good songs that have atmosphere and riffs that pummel through repetition in a similar way Neurosis does. it's not about cranking up the bpms and throwing 50 riffs into one song to impress, it's a very calculated method of awesomness.

they have an oldschool ethos in terms of riff and songwriting but without being a "retro" band trying to sound like 90s death metal. it's the best of both worlds imo.


----------



## prh (Apr 28, 2012)

can not wait for this album, what a fucking huge band


----------



## Sikthness (Apr 28, 2012)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Am I the only person who finds Gojira really, really boring? They have a few tracks I absolutely love but I find the majority of their catalogue extremely lacklustre and extremely repetitive.



They do have a lot of repetitive shit going on, but thats kinda the point w/ them. And most of the time, they repeat the perfect amount. I absolutely love the second half of Where Dragons Fall, or that huge ending breakdown at the end of Flying Whales.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 28, 2012)

This song has got my even more hyped for the new album. I'm buying the shit out of this. I hope it comes with a shirt. My ungodly band shirt collection needs a Gojira shirt.


----------



## matt397 (Apr 28, 2012)

This track got me interested in Gojira, if the rest of there catalogue is this good I'll be pissed I missed out on them all these years.


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 28, 2012)

2012 is the year for awesome bands/ artists putting out awesome albums. So stoked for this.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Apr 28, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## prh (Apr 28, 2012)

matt397 said:


> This track got me interested in Gojira, if the rest of there catalogue is this good I'll be pissed I missed out on them all these years.



get 'the way of all flesh' and 'from mars to sirius' right now and prepare to be pissed!


----------



## Sikthness (Apr 28, 2012)

prh said:


> get 'the way of all flesh' and 'from mars to sirius' right now and prepare to be pissed!



This. you will feel quite silly for neglecting one of the best metal bands around.


----------



## matt397 (Apr 28, 2012)

prh said:


> get 'the way of all flesh' and 'from mars to sirius' right now and prepare to be pissed!



I've been scanning through FMtS the past few days and I'm starting to get into it, I'll have to get a copy of it in my car for a proper listen. Karnivool was like that for me. As was mentioned earlier, this year is going to be so fukking huge for metal, so many great bands are releasing albums this year. New gojira, periphery, acacia strain, karnivool, meshuggas new release owned my soul, veil of maya's was brutal and intense.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Apr 28, 2012)

Fuck yes.


----------



## SD83 (Apr 28, 2012)

Speechless. Just... amazing. Great song.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 28, 2012)

I hava such a boner right now. this is awesome


----------



## Variant (Apr 28, 2012)

That is such a fucking awesome track. Gojira does not disappoint.


----------



## Remission (Apr 28, 2012)

Really, the OP's avatar sums this up for me.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 28, 2012)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Am I the only person who finds Gojira really, really boring? They have a few tracks I absolutely love but I find the majority of their catalogue extremely lacklustre and extremely repetitive.



I feel ya here, but the one thing they have going for them that makes me interested is just awesome tones and heaviness. I dont listen to repetative stuff much, usually math metal type shit(dillinger,ion) but of the repetative stuff i do listen to, this is one.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Apr 28, 2012)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Am I the only person who finds Gojira really, really boring? They have a few tracks I absolutely love but I find the majority of their catalogue extremely lacklustre and extremely repetitive.




Yes. LOL. 

I can understand what some people find repetitive about their songs at surface level. However, even if a guitar riff seems to repeat for a long time, Mario is usually doing some insane rotation of 4/4 and 3/4 that drastically changes the feel of the song for a brief period of time. I genuinely appreciate the "simplicity" a lot of their songs have. Everything feels very thought out and deliberate. 

The style that Joe and Mario have created over the years has had the most profound influence on me as a musician. I've gone through random other niche phases in my playing over the years trying to be more technical, faster, more brutal...blah blah blah....but when these guys drop an album, it's always the best album I've heard since their last. Everything they do just resonates perfectly to me.


----------



## Enselmis (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh shiet. This tune is straight nuts! It reminds me of Decapitated's most recent album a little bit at points.


----------



## Tarantino_Jr (May 2, 2012)




----------



## sly (May 2, 2012)

Next month, they will release also a DVD of the the way of all flesh tour!


----------



## Goro923 (Jun 4, 2012)

Listening...


----------



## DLG (Jun 4, 2012)

looks like gojira might avoid the curse or turning into a shit band once signing to roadrunner


----------



## sakeido (Jun 4, 2012)

YouTube link for new song is down, you can get it from here tho

https://www.facebook.com/GojiraMusic?sk=app_108468622525037

honestly, the new song sounds bizarre to me. but I like it. seems to me like they are taking some big risks creatively on this album. 

I haven't gone instantly crazy for this song like I did L'enfant Sauvage but I think it'll grow on me.. maybe. The guitar groove might be too straightforward for my taste long run


----------



## Genome (Jun 4, 2012)

Elephant Sausage


----------



## Black_Sheep (Jun 4, 2012)

The new album is gonna be great! 


Has anyone here got the new DVD yet? It's probably awesome...


----------



## Sikthness (Jun 15, 2012)

Black_Sheep said:


> The new album is gonna be great!
> 
> 
> Has anyone here got the new DVD yet? It's probably awesome...



Just lettin you know, you are 100% correct. Album is great.


----------



## Shaunheiser (Jun 16, 2012)

Album is up on Spotify already. Just a heads up.


----------



## Spaceboy (Jun 16, 2012)

Shaunheiser said:


> Album is up on Spotify already. Just a heads up.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jun 16, 2012)

the album is incredible


----------



## DLG (Jun 17, 2012)

the albums sounds pretty much how they said it would sound. 

definitely a little more melodic and simplistic. no longer songs this time around. 

some of the riffs are a little samey and sometimes you feel like you've heard it before from them, which is only normal for a band that has now permeated the scene and become distinguishable with its own, unique sound, but sometimes it sounds a little forced like, "the people expect a pick scrape in this riff, we should do one"

probably won't end up liking it more than the last two, but I'm sure I'll grow to love it as well.


----------



## sakeido (Jun 17, 2012)

Born in Winter whoaaaaaaaa


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Jun 17, 2012)

Wtf is going on with Spotify? it seems every new release gets put up 1-2 weeks before release date taking away from the already next to nothing ways of earning money from recorded music


----------



## DLG (Jun 17, 2012)

also here in serbia distro is pretty shitty, but roadrunner is one of the labels that does do business here, and my friend found the album at a cd store here two days ago, which is like 11 days before release. either the dudes at the store just don't give a fuck or no one from roadrunner told them that they should keep it off the racks until release day.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 17, 2012)

The album is sick!


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Jun 17, 2012)

The album is incredible 
Glad im going to see them in a few weeks so i can get a copy of them direct


----------



## EdgeC (Jun 18, 2012)

Top album so far in 2012 for me.

Liquid Fire =


----------



## sakeido (Jun 18, 2012)

still not sure how much I actually like the album. it feels a little over-simplified to me at times but it has some great ideas on it. Mouth of Kala, Born in Winter, The Axe, L'enfant Sauvage, and Liquid Fire are all deadly. I guess that's pretty much half the album so that makes it good?  

mix is definitely one of the best I've heard though. drum sound, guitars, bass, vocals, everything sounds absolutely incredible.


----------



## Shaunheiser (Jun 18, 2012)

IAMLORDVADER said:


> Wtf is going on with Spotify? it seems every new release gets put up 1-2 weeks before release date taking away from the already next to nothing ways of earning money from recorded music



Must have something to do with record labels kind of saying, "it's going to leak anyway, might as well provide a legal means for people to listen to it"


----------



## DLG (Jun 18, 2012)

Shaunheiser said:


> Must have something to do with record labels kind of saying, "it's going to leak anyway, might as well provide a legal means for people to listen to it"



I think it's exactly this.


----------



## tian (Jun 18, 2012)

sakeido said:


> still not sure how much I actually like the album. it feels a little over-simplified to me at times but it has some great ideas on it. Mouth of Kala, Born in Winter, The Axe, L'enfant Sauvage, and Liquid Fire are all deadly. I guess that's pretty much half the album so that makes it good?
> 
> mix is definitely one of the best I've heard though. drum sound, guitars, bass, vocals, everything sounds absolutely incredible.


My feelings exactly. Loved it on first listen, but each time I go back the two halves keep separating more and more.


----------



## sakeido (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm realling digging Gift of Guilt and Pain is a Master isn't bad either.. might actually be a stronger album overall than The Way of All Flesh in my book even though it doesn't have anything with quite the "OMGWOW!" factor of Art of Dying, Oroborous or Toxic Garbage Island. and even then Born in Winter and L'enfant Sauvage are both super sick.... hmmm


----------



## DLG (Jun 18, 2012)

it definitely does not have as many wow moments, but the subtle stuff is a lot cooler than on previous albums, like the guitars that provide atmosphere to the actually riffs. Like at the end of the first track, the melodic guitars in the background give it some type of almost spaghetti western sound.


----------



## Nile (Jun 18, 2012)

Explosia has some fucking heavy riffs in the middle/earlier part of the song.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Jun 18, 2012)

sakeido said:


> mix is definitely one of the best I've heard though. drum sound, guitars, bass, vocals, everything sounds absolutely incredible.



I agree definatly my favorite gojira mix i think and that kick drum sound..




> Must have something to do with record labels kind of saying, "it's going to leak anyway, might as well provide a legal means for people to listen to it"



Potentially, I wonder if their hoping letting spotify and physical albums become available early helps them maximise sales for the release period


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jun 18, 2012)

These guys make me rethink my approach to guitar tone every time they drop an album. Everything sounds so awesome. I love their production.


----------



## Tang (Jun 19, 2012)

Shaunheiser said:


> Album is up on Spotify already. Just a heads up.



it was there and now it's gone, at least on my end.


----------



## Necris (Jun 19, 2012)

Does anyone know who did the artwork for this? It's a step down from their artwork on the previous two albums.


----------



## Paulfocused (Jun 19, 2012)

Necris said:


> It's a step down from their artwork on the previous two albums.



No, that's just your opinion. I like it more. See? It's subjective.


----------



## Necris (Jun 19, 2012)

I wasn't aware I had to put opinion tags before everything I say but I'll be sure to tread more carefully in the presence of Gojira fans, wouldn't want to cause too much butthurt.


----------



## Paulfocused (Jun 19, 2012)

Necris said:


> I wasn't aware I had to put opinion tags before everything I say but I'll be sure to tread more carefully in the presence of Gojira fans, wouldn't want to cause too much butthurt.



I'm not butthurt. I just don't see how you can say album art got worse when all art has some sort of value, provided effort was put into it. Maybe you should be more open-minded.


----------



## Necris (Jun 19, 2012)

Paulfocused said:


> I'm not butthurt. I just don't see how you can say album art got worse when all art has some sort of value, provided effort was put into it. Maybe you should be more open-minded.


Comparison and opinion, in my opinion this piece of artwork is of lesser quality than the pieces of art created for the albums that preceded it. Art being subjective doesn't mean I have to think every piece of artwork created is awesome and I have not called it's value into question by stating my opinion. I'll find out who the artist was through a different means and stay out of this thread as I clearly won't get the information I'm looking for here.


----------



## Paulfocused (Jun 19, 2012)

Necris said:


> Comparison and opinion, in my opinion this art is of lesser quality than the pieces of art created for the albums that preceded it. I have not called it's value into question by stating that opinion. I'll find out who the artist was through a different means and stay out of this thread as I clearly won't get the information I'm looking for here.



csb


----------



## Shaunheiser (Jun 19, 2012)

IAMLORDVADER said:


> Potentially, I wonder if their hoping letting spotify and physical albums become available early helps them maximise sales for the release period



There's a school of thought in the industry that leaks actually HELP sales of some albums, it certainly helps to record a record that people will WANT to own after hearing it. I think the labels would be smart to utilize Spotify in a way to turn fans into a big marketing tool. If the album is good, people will recommend to friends to check it out, the more people that hear it, the higher potential you have of getting more sales.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 19, 2012)

Necris said:


> Does anyone know who did the artwork for this? It's a step down from their artwork on the previous two albums.


I agree. It's similar in style to The Way of All Flesh, but not quite up to par as it or From Mars to Sirius.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Jun 19, 2012)

Shaunheiser said:


> There's a school of thought in the industry that leaks actually HELP sales of some albums, it certainly helps to record a record that people will WANT to own after hearing it. I think the labels would be smart to utilize Spotify in a way to turn fans into a big marketing tool. If the album is good, people will recommend to friends to check it out, the more people that hear it, the higher potential you have of getting more sales.



Spotify seems the best way to show fans how good an album is to create buzz then by gettting it taken down it creates even more hype because everyone is saying how awesome it is 

also their not losing as much as letting it leak to download sites from their own back


----------



## EdgeC (Jun 19, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> I agree. It's similar in style to The Way of All Flesh, but not quite up to par as it or From Mars to Sirius.




But if you look at The Link it's still pretty consistant.

Simple themes that convey many possibe meanings. Rather like their music.


----------



## Fillifax (Jun 19, 2012)

Necris said:


> Does anyone know who did the artwork for this? It's a step down from their artwork on the previous two albums.



Joe did. Himself. Says so in the documentary


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Jun 19, 2012)

listening to an official non-spotify stream right now (i forgot my password lol) sounds really good and i can't wait for my pre-order to get here


----------



## goherpsNderp (Jun 19, 2012)

If anyone's looking for the official pre-release stream of the album, you can find it here:
EXCLUSIVE: Stream Gojira's new album - L'Enfant Sauvage | Total Guitar | MusicRadar.com

This album so far is brilliance. They have such an incredible knack for bringing a new mood/emotion/theme to each album yet still encompassing all of their style while becoming increasingly (albeit slowly) more brutal each time. Bravo guys.

This album can't release soon enough. Amazon has a page for the mp3 album but no preorder button yet. My wallet/body is ready.


----------



## MartinMTL (Jun 19, 2012)

I have always like these guys, but I was never really into their music. I heard them and thought "well this is nice" and then kind of forgot about it (with the occasional listen). 

My god, this album just blew me away.


----------



## Bigsby (Jun 19, 2012)

all i can say is:


HOLY FUCK


----------



## Cnev (Jun 19, 2012)

Ok, just listened to Explosia and that section from 3:50 onward is enough to make me pre-order. Absolutely devastating.


----------



## Tang (Jun 19, 2012)

I hear Joe's Tele all over this album. So much twang. Love it.


----------



## DLG (Jun 20, 2012)

Tang said:


> I hear Joe's Tele all over this album. So much twang. Love it.



so much twang that you'd consider adding a "w" to your user name? 

that's the best part of the album honestly. Even though there is nothing very new about the riffs and the arrangements, you can tell that they invested a lot more time and effort this time around in the vocals and the textural guitars that create atmosphere behind the riff. That's what really sells the album for me.


----------



## Duelbart (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't know, after a few listens I must say that for me it lacks the crushing power of Gojira's last two LPs. 
Sure, it's got atmosphere, but half the power is gone. Maybe it will get better when I get used to it more, at least I hope it will


----------



## Hybrid138 (Jun 20, 2012)

There are moments where I hear the twang and others when I can't believe it's a tele. Loving the album so far!


----------



## UTSC (Jun 20, 2012)

This album is so much better than the last one. TWOAF was pretty boring. The first 3 tracks and the 10th track were the best. I think it would have been better served if they rearranged the track order, but after A Sight to Behold, it sounded like one long song. This album however, is laid out perfectly. The production is awesome. It's got the Gojira squish, but is still focused and discernible. There is so much more melody hidden in all of these songs, but the heaviness is there. There doesn't seem to be any big breaks as cool as the ones in "Ocean Planet" or the tail end of "Remembrance" but there are so many more emotional guitar lines, it's welcome. Regarding the "whale slides"...it's Gojira, it's going to happen. A signature sound is a signature sound. Oh, and Mario is ON POINT all over this whole thing. Subtle brilliance.


----------



## sakeido (Jun 21, 2012)

You are right, Mario is on point with this one.. I listened to Liquid Fire a dozen times before I even realized how crazy the drum groove he was playing was. He's so groovy but somehow restrained at the same time. way more musical than a lot of drummers.


----------



## SammyKillChambers (Jun 25, 2012)

DLG said:


>



My sentiments exactly. I need this album.


----------



## AndreasD (Jun 25, 2012)

Sounds epic. Current favourites: The Axe, Liquid Fire, The Gift of Guilt, Born In Winter.


----------



## Repner (Jun 27, 2012)

Mine just arrived with shirt. Listening now...


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jun 27, 2012)

Everyone, please listen to The Gift of Guilt and understand why Mario is the best Metal drummer in the world.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 27, 2012)

Just got back from seeing them. Amazing gig. Haven't heard the new album yet other than the title track, but they played a couple of tracks from it that sounded awesome.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jun 28, 2012)

I hope my copy arrives soon, and arrives well! Heard rumors about missing CD's and what not! >.<

Ocean Planet is still my favorite album by Gojira, closely followed by The Link!
Saw them live at the Copenhell metal festival just recently! It was the second time I've seen them live. Breathtaking to say the least! :agree:

A little live clip for those who want some noise:


----------



## axxessdenied (Jun 28, 2012)

Words cannot express how much I'm enjoying this album


----------



## Hybrid138 (Jun 29, 2012)

$4.99 today on Amazon. Anyone know what bit rate Amazon uses for downloads?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B0088HMCHQ

EDIT: Sorry, apparently it's VBR, 256 on average. Seems like an awesome deal.


----------



## drmosh (Jun 29, 2012)

axxessdenied said:


> Words cannot express how much I'm enjoying this album



I'm confused right now. Gojira, Periphery (still waiting for the Cd to listen on the go) and Nile all at once.
Which one now? oh dear. life is good


----------



## GSingleton (Jun 30, 2012)

sorry but this album destorys periphery imo. It is so massive and well thought out. Not saying periphery is not...but.....ya dig?


----------



## sakeido (Jun 30, 2012)

imo this album and Periphery II couldn't be more different.. I prefer this one but P2 is one of the most epic metal albums I've ever heard.


----------



## drmosh (Jun 30, 2012)

GSingleton said:


> sorry but this album destorys periphery imo. It is so massive and well thought out. Not saying periphery is not...but.....ya dig?



Can't they both be good? Holy shit!
Totally different music


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jun 30, 2012)

Look what the mailman brought me today! 






...I'm gonna blast it loud when my roommate wakes up! ^_^


----------



## Repner (Jun 30, 2012)

Something I just realised. I took another look at the preorder site, and realised they were advertising the european bundle as the special edition CD+DVD with shirt. I only have the single disc regular version here. Any others have the same?


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jun 30, 2012)

Repner said:


> Something I just realised. I took another look at the preorder site, and realised they were advertising the european bundle as the special edition CD+DVD with shirt. I only have the single disc regular version here. Any others have the same?


Same here... 1 disc - no dvd?!

Think I'll have to write the distributor about this issue! :/

EDIT:
...well, after looking through my orders it appears that I ordered one without dvd! >.<
DAMMIT!!!

EDIT EDIT:
...however, the website does say that the package I ordered should include the DVD!
I'm gonna send that email! :O
**rablerablerablerablerable!**


----------



## UTSC (Jun 30, 2012)

I pre-ordered by following "The Link" on Gojira's facebook. It came on the Tuesday of release with the t-shirt and the double disc version. The DVD is pretty good, but all it did was remind me that I can't wait for the US release of "The Flesh Live" on blu-ray.

The first of the bonus tracks really turns my motor, has some old-school Gojira vibes, some of that old razor-sharpness that they don't use so much anymore. The second one is decent, but I can see why it didn't make it to the album.


Insomnia allows me to reflect...feel free to TLR me.

This and Periphery II are completely different albums...but share something in common for me. 

My first taste of Gojira was FMTS in December of 2k5, and I found an audio rip of "The Link Alive" the next day. I promptly fell in love the the band and wasted no time in importing legit copies of "The Link" and "Terra Incognita" (Also imported Textures' "Polars" at the same time). Fast-forward about three years and multiple live encounters with Gojira, "The Way of All Flesh" comes out, and was honestly disappointed. I liked 4 songs on the album...which by my typical standards equals a good album. Gojira was different, I loved everything they did...but TWOAF just missed the mark somehow. I saw the band on their first headlining tour of the US after the album dropped, and it was great, so there was still an amazing live show to keep my faith in the band. The Sea Shepard song was released, and it seemed more of the same blah-sounding Gojira, and my hope started to fade for the band. When they released the lead single from L'Enfant, I thought "Well, it's a little different than stuff on TWOAF" and was still interested in hearing the album, and then Liquid Fire was released, and I LOVED it. It hit the right balance heaviness and beauty that I felt was missing from the previous album. After hearing the rest of the album, I am a renewed Gojira fan. I do miss some of the older flavor of the band, but the emotion in just about every aspect of this album shines through, and I can relate to it. I can't believe I almost gave up on this band.

I first heard Periphery through my buds Joe and Diana. I'd seen the name and references to Bulb and this and that through this site and other places on the internet, but I never listened to the band until those two wouldn't stop talking about it. I couldn't dig it. There was something that wasn't connecting with me musically. I heard the instrumental versions of the songs first, so I know it wasn't the vocals. My buds were all pumped on this band...they had the "Got Djent" shirts and all that, so I wanted to give them an honest shake. I went "all in" and bought the super expensive bundle of the icarus ep, and figured I could give all the gear to Joe if it didn't work out. I developed a liking for the single, and the remixes, and started to listen to the s/t LP more often. The songs started making sense to me, and I could call myself a casual fan. Periphery played here with Textures back in the fall of last year, and Dualism was just about to be released (they had copies on sale at the show, but I had preordered a bundle), and I was going to the show to see them (they ruled btw!), but I figured I'd get a first hand experience of a Periphery show to add to my budding fandom. Turns out, I didn't have a good time. I don't know what it was about the show, but I didn't dig it. I don't know if it was the sound, the crowd, or my lack of knowledge of the songs...but watching them live felt exactly like the first time listening to them...it just didn't connect. I stopped listening to them after that. Fast-forward to the announcement of the new album and the hype-machine...I thought "I remember that the only song besides Icarus that I dug at that show, was one they announced as a new song." So I figured I'd listen to the previews and see if I could hear which song it was. I failed, but I did hear the preview to "Muramasa" and something about it resonated with me. It was almost exactly what I envisioned in my head when I thought "They need to do something big to win me back." After hearing that, I didn't even care what the rest of the album sounded like. I figured if they could put something like that together, they were in the right frame of mind to do something great. The stream drops, and it was confirmed: I like this much better than the first one, and there is greatness here. I'm a renewed Periphery fan.

Just as I was about to call it a day on both bands, they drop great albums. Good stuff, great work, and thanks. Both have set the soundtrack for my summer. 


P.S. I wish the new Mnemic was as good as these.

P.P.S. Same goes for Linkin Park

-C


----------



## beneharris (Jun 30, 2012)

TheBloodstained said:


> Same here... 1 disc - no dvd?!
> 
> Think I'll have to write the distributor about this issue! :/
> 
> ...



i had the same problem. i was under the impression according to the website i'd get a dvd with my vinyl. but didn't

cd ROCKS, though


----------



## Repner (Jun 30, 2012)

TheBloodstained said:


> Same here... 1 disc - no dvd?!
> 
> Think I'll have to write the distributor about this issue! :/
> 
> ...


I've tried twice now to send a message on the Stereo Boutique website. Both times have given me an error message saying to try again later.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jul 1, 2012)

Repner said:


> I've tried twice now to send a message on the Stereo Boutique website. Both times have given me an error message saying to try again later.


I didn't get any error message when I tried, but I didn't get any confirmation either! I doubt that any message came through to them... 

Gonna try again later. I'm so disappointed by this that I haven't even heard the album yet!


----------



## Repner (Jul 6, 2012)

Any luck?

Not that this is "crushing" me or anything, but I prefer not to lose out if I've paid for something.


----------



## mphsc (Jul 9, 2012)

this does not disappoint.


----------



## Maggai (Jul 11, 2012)

This album is so good. Amazingly epic and goosebumpinducing. They've really taken the songwriting to another level. Listening to this album is like being on an epic journey.


----------



## MFB (Jul 11, 2012)

I've got to say, I listened to it once all the way through and only two songs really jumped out at me. Maybe it needs more spins, but as a whole I think the only real Gojira I've enjoyed has been FMtS


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 11, 2012)

The entire album is stuck in my head. It has so much win.


----------



## Repner (Jul 20, 2012)

Just got this email:



> Hi Nick,
> 
> Thanks for your email and sorry for the trouble caused with the wrong CD as well as with our late reply.
> We arranged a subsequent shipment of the correct Special Edition CD. You will receive it in the next few days, and of course it is free of charge.
> ...



Excellent. Now I get the DVD as well.


----------

